# FreeBSD 9 & Xen Hypervisor & dom0



## evgeni22 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi guys,

*I* saw the last release of freebsd FreeBSD and Xen support Dom0. 

*F*rom release 4.1.2 of Xen Hypervisor:


> The 4.1 release offers excellent performance, hardware support and
> enterprise-grade features such as x86_32-PAE, x86_64, SMP guests and
> live relocation of VMs. Ports to Linux, NetBSD, FreeBSD and Solaris
> are available from the community.



*W*ant to ask if someone check*ed* it and if it works well and stable?


----------



## ManaHime (Jun 19, 2012)

Where did you read that FreeBSD has Dom0?

Because as far as I know we only have DomU.


----------



## evgeni22 (Jun 20, 2012)

*D*ownload Xen Hypervisor and look there in README.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 20, 2012)

I read the README. There's no mention of Dom0 support for FreeBSD.

And as far as I know it's not possible, at least not yet.


----------



## lockdoc (Jun 21, 2012)

As far as I know, it's not done yet, but I saw that someone (I think it was Kib if I*'*m not mistaken) was assigned to FreeBSD Xen Dom0.

Edit: It was Gibbs
http://wiki.freebsd.org/FreeBSD10


----------

